# What shrimp can you mix?



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

First off...nice profile pic! ;o)

The main downfall of mixing some shrimp species is that they will cross breed. With that said, there are several species that you can keep together with out issue. There are great charts out and about that depict who can be kept with who.


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a great chart listing what species can be housed with what. Found it at planet invertz....


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

james0816 said:


> First off...nice profile pic! ;o)


Thankyou 

So crossbreeding to achieve new types is a no no then?
I would be interested to see what one could achieve by selective breeding, but I'm guessing hybrids are not popular in the shrimp collecting hobby?



Moe Sizlack said:


> Here's a great chart listing what species can be housed with what. Found it at planet invertz....


Thanks for the chart Moe, just what I was looking for 
I noticed though Crystal Black isn't on that chart, I'm assuming they are the same as Crystal Red right?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossbreeding is a really big NO NO.  Selective breeding is the way to go. Hybrids are ugly and highly frowned upon.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

I just noticed on that plant inverts website that the bee shrimp is in fact the crystal black, according to the chart above it says they are not compatible with crs, but I have seen a lot of people keeping the odd one in a large community of crs, why is that?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

From what I have learned is that the Black Bee is actual species. The Crystal Red was the result of selective breeding. (hope I got that right).

As for crossbreeding...again only from what I've heard, is that they would eventually revert back to the wild strain. Mind you, I have no desires to try that myself.


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

Where does the amano shrimp fit in all of this? Will it x-breed with species like CRS and RCS?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Amanos will not cross with any other species.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe amanos need brackish water to spawn.


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't want to spawn them, just don't want them fertilizing any of my little red guys.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

KShoes said:


> I believe amanos need brackish water to spawn.


They don't need it to spawn, however the eggs hatch in a larval state known as zoe. It is in this state where they require a brackish setup to morph into the adult form.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya you can keep Amanos with all shrimps.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

bump for an answer to this question please 



james0816 said:


> From what I have learned is that the Black Bee is actual species. The Crystal Red was the result of selective breeding. (hope I got that right).


So I'm assuming its safe to say that these can be mixed with rcs?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

CBS (Crystal Black Shrimp) were the original species. The red gene was selected for, and we now have CRS. 

These shrimp (CBS and CRS) cannot be mixed as they will interbreed. However, as they are a different species than RCS, they can be mixed with no risk of interbreeding.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

I seen pictures (cant recall where now, I'll post them if I find them again) with a bunch of crs and one cbs in with them though, is there any reason for this, I think I read somewhere it helps with the red gene pool or did I dream that? :hihi:

Edit:


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

CRS and CBS can be mixed.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Otto72 said:


> I seen pictures (cant recall where now, I'll post them if I find them again) with a bunch of crs and one cbs in with them though, is there any reason for this, I think I read somewhere it helps with the red gene pool or did I dream that? :hihi:


Mixing CRS and CBS is asking for trouble, as you will have offspring that will be mixed. There is no reason to keep them together unless you want to create work for yourself.



idex said:


> CRS and CBS can be mixed.


No they cannot. Where did you see/read that they can be mixed without risk of interbreeding?


----------

